# Script for Arimidex



## DetMuscle (Apr 20, 2012)

I was getting my Arimidex from various places. Research grade stuff. I decided to ask my doc for a script. No problem. He writes one for me. The Docs office faxes it to CVS pharmacy. I get a call about 30 minutes laters. "Ahh, sir you know the price of this script is $598, right? you still want it?" LOL! Hell no I dont want it. Thats almost flippin 10 bucks a tab. Ya know its the same with all the pharma companies. If you have cancer, they know you have to buy this shit and they take advantage of it. Fuck that shit. Ill stick to my HRT capped stuff and research grade/. Just ranting because I want to ring their fuckin necks. Thanks for listening


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 20, 2012)

If you have a script just buy on online pharmacy company's legit pharmac grade and cheaper


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 20, 2012)

ouch!  thats retarded.


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 20, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> If you have a script just buy on online pharmacy company's legit pharmac grade and cheaper



Thats a good point. I used one in Canada one time. Appreciate that reminder


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 20, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> ouch! thats retarded.



U got that right


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 20, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> Thats a good point. I used one in Canada one time. Appreciate that reminder



Yup


----------



## fsoe (Apr 20, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> I was getting my Arimidex from various places. Research grade stuff. I decided to ask my doc for a script. No problem. He writes one for me. The Docs office faxes it to CVS pharmacy. I get a call about 30 minutes laters. "Ahh, sir you know the price of this script is $598, right? you still want it?" LOL! Hell no I dont want it. Thats almost flippin 10 bucks a tab. Ya know its the same with all the pharma companies. If you have cancer, they know you have to buy this shit and they take advantage of it. Fuck that shit. Ill stick to my HRT capped stuff and research grade/. Just ranting because I want to ring their fuckin necks. Thanks for listening



mine is 487.00 but i pay 30.00 with my rx card through my health plan --- crazy $$ for 30 tabs


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuck that noise!


----------



## colochine (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish I could get my insurance to pay for adex lol. Are you in Canada?


----------



## independent (Apr 21, 2012)

Costco, 30 tabs of generic adex was only 15.00.  Thats with no insurance either.


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 21, 2012)

fsoe said:


> mine is 487.00 but i pay 30.00 with my rx card through my health plan --- crazy $$ for 30 tabs



Can I get on your insurance


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 21, 2012)

colochine said:


> I wish I could get my insurance to pay for adex lol. Are you in Canada?



No Michigan. My insurance says I need to have breast cancer before they pay for it. srs


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 21, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Costco, 30 tabs of generic adex was only 15.00.  Thats with no insurance either.



R u fuckin kidding me???  Im checking itout. I owe you reps for a month


----------



## fsoe (Apr 21, 2012)

I live in the states in the south --- get mine at walmart --- Adex 30.00 / Nolva 10.00 / Cialis 5.00 a pill --- usually dont get that though ---- ordered several hundred cialis/viagra combo from a source awhile back and they are straight sick --- get a nut and keep on going


----------



## aidenkail (Apr 21, 2012)

walgreens has a nice little set up for people whos insurance wont help them  out, its called a "w" card, its like 25 bucks for a whole years and it took my arimidex down from 500 to 80  and my thyroid medicine is 8 bucks


----------



## overburdened (Apr 21, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> I was getting my Arimidex from various places. Research grade stuff. I decided to ask my doc for a script. No problem. He writes one for me. The Docs office faxes it to CVS pharmacy. I get a call about 30 minutes laters. "Ahh, sir you know the price of this script is $598, right? you still want it?" LOL! Hell no I dont want it. Thats almost flippin 10 bucks a tab. Ya know its the same with all the pharma companies. If you have cancer, they know you have to buy this shit and they take advantage of it. Fuck that shit. Ill stick to my HRT capped stuff and research grade/. Just ranting because I want to ring their fuckin necks. Thanks for listening



yep.. try femara... it's even worse!!!  i bought a bottle from a pharmacist buddy of mine back in the day, before you could get it on the internet(or at least I didn't know you could.. right when it first came out)... he always hooked me up at his cost and it was still almost 400$... fucking retail was like $800+


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 21, 2012)

Crazy shit^


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 21, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> walgreens has a nice little set up for people whos insurance wont help them  out, its called a "w" card, its like 25 bucks for a whole years and it took my arimidex down from 500 to 80  and my thyroid medicine is 8 bucks



Gad I posted this thread. Thanks


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 21, 2012)

Great info here! jus sayin..lol


----------

